# Mary McClellen Hosiptal. Cambridge, NY



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mary McClellan Hospital is in Cambridge, NY. It is now closed, another one that is supposed to be haunted but I have no idea or experiences from there. When I visited, there was no way into any of the buildings, as you can tell its a pretty modern hospital. I am sure its awesome on the inside as well. The view from the front is just amazing.. you can see Vermont! 

You have to park on the roads below, but you can walk in. I was not sure about walking in, until I saw a bunch of people walking their dogs and taking a walk though there. I had no idea about the view until I got up there and saw for myself. 

Here are some links on the place.. its been used in a movie or 2 as well: 
http://www.fmmhcambridge.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=6&Itemid=55

http://www.marymcclellanfoundation.org/about.htm

http://www.cambridgephoto.com/Town-View/Town-View.php?ID=NYCA0042

http://poststar.com/news/local/hope...cle_9f0ba340-280e-11df-b257-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## mookster (Jan 24, 2013)

I can see this ending up in the pit sadly, but I'd love to do some of the American hospitals, they look really good from what I've seen


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice exterior, hope you get in soon...


----------



## BTP Liam (Jan 24, 2013)

Superb shots alright!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 24, 2013)

Impressive building!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 24, 2013)

This is like having an itch you can't scratch


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

mookster said:


> I can see this ending up in the pit sadly, but I'd love to do some of the American hospitals, they look really good from what I've seen



me too.. its in fairly good shape right now, except for the Florence Nightingale building that is behind this.. that's pretty worn down.. lots of kids have been in that one and ruined it. 

I am going to give these guys a call and see if they can let me in... we tried every door and every window that was low enough.. and nada.. locked up real good.


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> This is like having an itch you can't scratch



YES!!! That is exactly it.. and this is so close to my house too.. urgh.. frustrating!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 24, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Impressive building!
> thanks for sharing!



Thank you for responding!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 24, 2013)

What a beautiful building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 25, 2013)

it is a great building.. old but modern enough too. the other buildings were living quarters and such.. I want to try again


----------

